# Elk Ribs



## bassman (Nov 8, 2009)

This is the first time I have ever saved the ribs from our elk.  Guess I'll be keeping them from now on!  They came out great!  Did a 2 1/2-1 1/2-1 using hickory and apple.  Sprayed with apple juice/brandy every hour.  










Thanks for checking out my ribs.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Bassman, they look freakin awesome. Job well done for sure.


----------



## bassman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks MH!  Somehow I just knew you'd appreciate them.


----------



## alx (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice ....Never had elk,but you good folk with hundreds of pounds in your freezers make me very jealous-to say the least...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 9, 2009)

I have had elk steaks and they are fabulous and taste too. I have never seen elk ribs but those look great. You did a fab job. You mean to tell me that you throw away the ribs in the past or did the butcher keep them and hope you didn't want them. I mite throw out the bottom of the hooves of an elk.


----------



## patcap (Nov 9, 2009)

That looks delicious!  I'll have to try that with the next deer I kill.  Hopefully soon!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome looking Ribs...


----------



## bassman (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!  Mballi, we do our own processing.  After hanging for a week the ribs are so dried up there's no meat left.  This one was quartered in camp and I had my cordless sawzall with me.  Made it a bit easier.


----------



## got14u (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't kept any elk ribs either. To much to pack out when you are way up in the mountains....I may need to try tho. they look great. I still have a cow tag for closer to home were it wouldn't be such a deli-ma.


----------



## salbaje gato (Nov 23, 2009)

My friend jusr brought me a gang of elk ribs yesterday,thanx for the pics now i know what they should like when i'm done.


----------



## meatball (Nov 23, 2009)

Those look delicious and certainly look worth the effort to keep!!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Nov 23, 2009)

Elk meat is great. Those ribs look fantastic. A lot nicer than scrawny whitetail ribs.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2009)

GREAT lookin' RIBS !

Thanks for showing them,
Bearcarver


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 23, 2009)

Looking good Keith.


----------



## blzafour (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome looking Elk ribs.... I'll have to do that with my next whitetail I get.  I never have kept the ribs..... I think I will have to now!

Blza


----------



## salbaje gato (Nov 24, 2009)

I just cooked  up a batch of elk ribs tonight, my first ones. and they won't be my last.  I can't believe some people didn't keep them and process them with the rest of the meat.  i will try to post some pictures. but try as you will, yo won't be able to taste them. they are delicious.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 24, 2009)

It's not that we don't like them, but most of the time when you harvest an Elk, they are not in a conveniant spot to pull the truck up to and haul off.  For those of you that havent seen 500 to 900 pounds of critter laying on the ground before you on a mountain side at 10,000 feet in elevation, the last thing you think about is packing out the rib bones.  Last years bull was a few miles from a road, and took 4 of us with 80 pounds of meat ONLY in our packs and I had the skull and antlers on top.  I have only had the opportunity once to haul off the ribs, and I will agree they are good.  Just not worth killing yourself over.


----------



## target (Nov 24, 2009)

Are they comparable to whitetail ribs?? I have had deer ribs and found them to be awful. The fat and tallow in the deer gave such a greasy mouthfeel and also an awful taste. Most deer are processed by removing all bones and tallow (fat) due to the taste imparted into the meat. I know alot of people cut tbones and other cuts from an elk so I assume that elk does not have the same issues as a whitetail?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

There is no comparison.....not even close. You cant even compare elk to deer, the meet is totally different.


----------



## gnubee (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't improve on Meathunters comments , *Freaking Awesome* looking ribs.


----------



## treegje (Nov 24, 2009)

looks very nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I would also like to try


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't you do what we do here in PA with our black bears?
Just wound 'em & ride 'em out to the truck before you finish him off??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BC


----------



## madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

So per usual, "I'm a day late and a dollar short".

Straight to the point - I'm responsible for bringing the "charcoal and dry rub for smoking the Elk Ribs"  Ha, um, ok?  I'm totally new to smoking - love and rock at the Webster grill, but...

Over the phone, info I received - the 'rib roast' is still attached (to/between) the rib rack(s)...?  Not having seen the meat and not being a hunter I don't know what this means.  I have been TOLD there will be NO separating them - "It looks too pretty to cut it up.  The presentation will be fabulous!"  I can't argue with that.  I'm concerned about heat/ time/fat levels/time/prep/time differences... 

So...Help!?!  PLEASE.

What to rub/marinate/brine, etc...them in?  How long to smoke? Heat level? etc...

This is an annual reunion of college folk - it's always fun to serve up something special!  I'm excited about the chance to work with new material, but it sucks to fail in front of an expectant crowd.

Anything you're willing to share is appreciated,

Thanks - Maren


----------



## bassman (Aug 26, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, Maren.  These ribs took about 5 hours.  I used Jeff's rub,  wrapped and let set in the fridge overnight.  I had cut them into sections just for the convenience of handling.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 26, 2010)

If the elk that you are cooking is a rib roast, then you will want to smoke at 250* until internal temperature reaches 140* (for med rare). Do not overcook it if it is a roast.


----------



## madrid (Aug 26, 2010)

So help me with the "2 1/2-1 1/2-1 using hickory and apple" part...  I realize they're chips but what's the ratio/ measurement guide?


----------



## madrid (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you think it's a good idea to leave these two 'cuts' of meat together?  From what it sounds like the two racks are still connected...buy the back? Loin????  It seams like they'd be very different in terms of needs for heat/moisture/time etc.  Am I way off base, and over thinking this?


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 26, 2010)

I usually just field dress and haul my elk to the processor... this year she may show up without any ribs.. Might even make it easier to load into the truck.


----------



## wambli (Dec 8, 2013)

What model sawzall did you use? Can you buy meat blades for it, or do you need to?


----------

